# Sailfish



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Today was ridiculous. We had kings and axe handle spanish all morning. We paddled out before daylight and we had all hooked up several times over with schoolie kings. We couldn't keep a bait in the water.

We burned up all of our bait before daylight and had to work hard to get through the tiny cigar minnows. As daylight got up we were loading up on all kinds of bait, baby bobo's, cigars, speedos, hardtail, and threadfin. 

I dragged a bobo a little ways and asked my brother to throw me a big hardtail he had just caught. No sooner than I got it in my yak, my rod is getting slammed. At first I thought another schoolie. I grabbed the rod and jacked him three times and a sail comes firing out of the water. She tail danced from 30yds out to about 10 feet from us and shot under me. Then she turned and ran right back out and almost landed on my little brother. She burned out and circled for a little bit and then cruised out and stayed about 100yds. She jumped a bunch and dragged me out about a mile and half (wind mostly). 

While all of this was happening my brother gets a big knockdown by a smoker king, as he was following me out. He gets his fish yak side and it comes unbuttoned. It was a solid 35lbs.

By this time my fish is getting tired and I brought her up and was able to use my Buff as a bill glove. I had my brother take a few quick pictures before I got her back in the water. Thankfully I was in my Hobie Outback because I needed one hand to bill the fish and the other to steer as I pedaled. I got her swimming good and she swam off against the current. The best feeling to watch her swim off.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Wow that's amazing I've always wanted to catch one awesome job on the catch and release!

Chase


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

wow! Nice day on the water! I couldn't help but notice how little gear you took out on the water.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's awesome I hope to one day get the opportunity to catch one from my yak


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very cool...thanx for sharing


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cool,Destin?

Robin


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

fishn4fun said:


> That's awesome I hope to one day get the opportunity to catch one from my yak


Haha, yeah I travel lite. My arm is covering up my backpack/tackle bag and my brothers were kind enough to take my other rods from me. With all of the jumping going on I was expecting it to get ugly yak side. And I really didn't want to lose anything.

This was in Panama City.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That is awesome!!! Congrats! I was out there but at the county pier. My Spheros 6000 got spooled faster then any line come off a reel today - it was insane. Caught some kings, missed a few and then got this on the way back in on a babay bobo... you going tomorrow?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats! 

I wish I could fish tomorrow. I had to head back to Auburn, AL. But I will be back home next weekend. I was going to shoot ducks for the early season but I will be passing on that, hahaha.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome job, sick pics.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch and pics


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Friggin sick! Catch of a lifetime man, congrats!

Alex


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

You guys are my hero! A Sail and a nice Dorado out of a yak! That's Yaktastic!.......I think I just made a word.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yaktastic for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding catch! Very cool!:notworthy:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch and pics. I am soooo envious. Congratulations!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Ardiemus said:


> You guys are my hero! A Sail and a nice Dorado out of a yak! That's Yaktastic!.......I think I just made a word.


Dude, copy right that one ASAP!

Alex


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

That is so cool! Congrats. Makes me wanna go fishing right now!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very cool !!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------

